
At Dulles Airport, Trump’s Border Protection officers are accountable to no one - smacktoward
http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/jurisprudence/2017/01/at_dulles_airport_trump_s_customs_and_border_protection_officers_are_accountable.html
======
dhfhduk
Honestly, I'm not sure why there aren't calls to boycott the US airline system
until this sort of thing is put to a stop.

I'm horrified by Trump, but see this as just one step in a direction things
have been headed for years.

I doubt anything will change it until people speak with their wallets because
that seems to be the only thing that gets the attention of those in power
anymore.

